
What is a good cheap 2 ethernet port SBC - chrodobert
I am looking for a cheap SBC with two switched Ethernet ports for a network device project. It is incredible how rare SBCs that have just two Ethernet ports (without a kitchen sink of other stuff) are.
======
nbernard
I'm not sure about "good", but for "cheap" take a look at the Orange Pi R1:

[https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Orange-
Pi-R1-H2-256...](https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Orange-
Pi-R1-H2-256MB-Quad-Core-Cortex-A7-Open-source-development-board-beyond-
Raspberry-Pi/1553371_32827494728.html)

[http://www.orangepi.org/OrangePiR1/](http://www.orangepi.org/OrangePiR1/)

------
tga
As far as I know, OpenBSD is supported[1] on Ubiquiti EdgeRouters[2].

Depending on what you need, a readily available appliance at a reasonable
price (~$100) might even be better than just a SBC.

[1] [https://www.openbsd.org/octeon.html](https://www.openbsd.org/octeon.html)

[2] [https://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter-
lite/](https://www.ubnt.com/edgemax/edgerouter-lite/)

------
weinzierl
The fli4l community looked into different options and I have heard they often
use ALIX boards[2] with up to three ethernet ports.

[1] [http://www.fli4l.de/en/home/whats-that-
fli4l/](http://www.fli4l.de/en/home/whats-that-fli4l/)

[2] [http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm](http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm)

~~~
jlgaddis
Yep, I can vouch for the pcengines boards.

~~~
chrodobert
I have experience with PC engines boards in the past. They are good quality
but the price is about 5 times what I am looking for, e.g. something about
$20-30 to build a competitive network appliance with.

------
chrodobert
I am looking for something about $20 to $30 per unit.

------
jtchang
What is an SBC?

~~~
jtchang
Oh nevermind single board computer.

